# where to buy 2022 .357 oem barrel?



## sparks2022 (May 13, 2011)

Hello, I'm having trouble finding ANYWHERE I can buy a 2022 9mm Sig barrel from? Any help would be great.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

We are hoping to get them in the near future. Go here and sign up for email notification. SIGPRO 2022/2340 Conversion Barrel - 357 Sig - Top Gun Supply


----------

